

Microsoft Research– free holiday booty - yarapavan
http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2010/12/29/microsoft-research-free-holiday-booty.aspx

======
Athtar
Ah, I was hoping AutoCollage was going to be free but guess not.

